# How much does this bear weigh



## fatboyslick (Dec 5, 2016)

Don't know anything about bears just have this one on trail cam.  Is it a pregnant female or a really fat male?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 5, 2016)

I'd say pregnant sow. I think they have cubs in late winter, so she's pretty far along.


----------



## fatboyslick (Dec 6, 2016)

This bear is in a middle/south ga county where there are not supposed to be bears.


----------

